# alcancia electronica



## DGE (Feb 19, 2008)

soy nuevo en este foro, la razon  por la cual utilizo este lugar es por que necesito disenar una  ALCANCIA ELECTRONICA la cual su funcion es sumar o  ir contando monedas de 
10, 5, 2, 1. por separado  y mostrar el resulatdo en un display,  al final sume  el total de todas las monedas ingresadas y  muestre el total de todo el dinero ingresado en otro display. 

display (7 segmentos)
la suma de cada moneda que tenga 2 displays (7segmentos)
la suma de el total de monedas tenga 3 displays (7 segmentos)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2008)

sos programador? 
Programas pic?

tienen una ranura por cada valor de moneda?
en que tipo de sensor pensaste?
cuanto tiempo tiene que guardar los datos, dias ,años?


----------



## DGE (Feb 21, 2008)

no se programar PICs ni tampoco soy programador,  aun no llevo esa materia en la escuela.

Tiene una sola ranura por la cual pasaran todas las moneda. 

Los sensores que utilizare pueden ser fotodiodos  y estaran en una sola linea (S1,S2,S3,S4) de manera que cuando pase la moneda de1 peso tape un sensor, y cuando pase la moneda de 2 pesos tape 2 sensores, cuando se le inserte la moneda de 5 pesos tape 3 sensores y asi con la moneda de 10 pesos tape 4 sensores.

La memoria debe ser de por lo menos 6 meses


----------



## ciri (Feb 21, 2008)

Lás máquinas de colectivos, sé que chequean las monedas tanto por su tamaño como por su peso..


----------



## DGE (Feb 21, 2008)

donde puedo encontrar el diagrama de ese circuito?

tambien mostrara el total ese tipo de maquinas?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 21, 2008)

me`parece que es un proyecto muy complicado dado tu nivel de experiencia.

Todo se puede, ahora que consigas un plano tipo hagalo ud mismo .lo dudo

Yo te puedo ayudar un poco pero no te voy a hacer todo un proyecto, no por mala onda sino por falta de tiempo al igual creo le pasa a todos. disculpa y saludos


----------



## steinlager (Feb 22, 2008)

sino, quizas el metodo mas facil es hacer 1 ranura por cada tipo de moneda, puedes trabajar con leds y ldrs, cosa q cuando metas una moneda el haz de luz se interrumpa y mandu una señal a un contador/acumulador no se bien como se llama y muestre la información en los displays


----------



## DGE (Feb 22, 2008)

yo se que al no saber programar pics esto es muy complicado pero creo que puede existir otra solucion.

la idea de los leds y ldrs es la que en la escuela estan usando solo que para conectarle un sumador a los contadores no hemos en contrado la forma.

el problema consiste en que el contador ira contando de 1 en 1 y no acumulara el dinero sino las monedas ya que las monedas con de 1peso, 2pesos, 5pesos y 10pesos, al conectarle los sumadores contarian el total de  monedas y no el total de pesos. 

existe una forma de que cuente los pesos?

se pueden utilizar los excesos 3 y 2, a las salidas de los contadores.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2008)

conosco Ic que suman dos magnitudes de 4bit, otros que multiplican, 

podes poner un contador  un multiplicador por el valor de la moneda, y despues podes sumar todo en pasos, 

IC sumador de 4 bit + 4 bit  74ls83 se puede hacer de 8 bit0


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 22, 2008)

tambien podes usar una unidad aritmetica logica ALU  74ls181 con la cual podes hacer varias operaciones  con dos magnitudes de 4bit y seleccionas atravez de codigo la funcion aritmetica logica que deceas. Saludo y suerte


----------



## DGE (Feb 22, 2008)

si tienes tiempo podrias subir algun diseno para saber conectar los multiplicadores y los sumadores a los contadores o si tienes algun diagrama de como conectarlos, podria darme una idea.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2008)

Las maquinas tragamonedas leen el valor de estas midiendo la distorsion que provocan al pasar por dentro de un campo magnetico alterno, cada moneda en base a su composicion (Material) y volumen dan una "firma" caracteristica e irrepetible aunque se inserte un objeto de igual tamaño, peso, Etc. Me parece que este sistema de lectura es bastante mas complicado que lo buscado

Una forma de que tu alcancia efectue el conteo es mediante varios contadores 4017, por ejemplo cuando se detecta una moneda de 2$, se dispara un 4017 que se auto-blokeara despues de enviar 2 pulsos al contador de pesos.
Si la moneda fuera de 5$, otro 4017 se dispara y se auto-blokeara despues de 5 pulsos enviados al contador.
De esta forma el contador cuenta (Rebundancia) pesos, o el total de lo ingresado en la alcancia


----------



## andresgion (Nov 19, 2009)

Jaja..  porque se complican tanto con un circuito de pregrado?. Usa simplemente  - Tres contadores en cascada  (diagramas de contadores de tres digitos en Internet hay por miles)- Un clock general hecho con un timer en modo astable.-  4  timers  en modo monoestable, en los cuales,  el tiempo que permanecerán en alto al ser activados, sera el deje pasar el numero de pulsos correspondientes,Al detectar cada moneda  se enviaran 1,2,5 10 pulsos , al clock. de dicho contador “sumando” asi el valor total de monedas ingresadas,- una gran AND de 5 entradas que ira al Clock del contador de 3 digitosYa cuando manejes pic, todo ese circuito los remplazaria el pic,. Y ya si quieres hacerlo comercial recien pensariamos en la surgencia de detectar monedas falsas,
Adjunto un diagrama de bloques,  aunque a estas alturas ya no creo que sirva de mucho;  o ya habrás terminado tu carrera, o después de leer las sugerencias decidiste retirarte de la carrera por ser muy complicada


----------

